# dogs getting jealous and peeing on the floor



## AC1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have 2 dogs, a 3month old GS and a 6 month old miniature schnauzer.

The mini schuazer is potty trained, but she pee's on the floor when the GS is in the room.

The GS had problems peeing everywhere (Every 5 minutes literally) and pooping and laying in it. We've seperate the dogs for a few days and the GS hasn't pooped or pee'd in the house! 

I know it has to be dominace and jealously causing the 2 dogs to use the bathroom when they are around each other because they are fine alone. How do I fix this?

The GS also viciously attacks the mini schnauzer anytime they are together. We can't get him to stop attacking her. 

What should we do about this problem so they can be together without peeing or fighting?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When you originally posted you were advised to contact a vet and call the breeder. Did you do either of these? I would have called the breeder if I had concerns about an "aggressive" puppy. Perhaps you have one with a temperment that would be better suited with a "working" family that does Schutzhund, tracking, SAR, etc.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1208193

While a 3 month old could be displaying dominance they do NOT display aggression unless there is something physically wrong with them. I think you need to take her to a vet and have a thyroid test done if you think she is visciously attacking your other dog. My guess is that it is normal puppy stuff that looks viscious because of the size of the puppy compared to the mini and you need to contact a trainer.

As far as the peeing goes...the schnauzer could be jealous and peeing in the house. If she is then the puppy is probably just following suit because he thinks it's ok. That's probably why separating them helped the situation. Are you using a proper cleaner to clean it up to get rid of the smell?

First, I would make sure they are never unsupervised. When the play gets to rough, redirect his attention with toys or treats. I taught my dog that playing with the cat was not an option (as in stepping on him or mouthing him). You will probably need to do this with him due to the difference in size. I would keep him on a leash at all times so you have some control over him.

Second, I would make sure your mini schnauzer had plenty of attention. She doesn't know her place anymore because there is a new addition. Children go thru the same thing. The baby gets all the attention so the toddler suddenly reverts to going in his pants. Put her on a leash also so you can correct her and get her outside when she starts to go in the house.

It would probably be easier to do all this when both you and your wife are home so maybe keep them separated if one is home alone until the situation is under control? That's how I would handle the situation.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Good advice Michelle. I have an 11 week old puppy in the house, and she "viciously attacks" my 15 month GSD male every chance she gets. He thinks its quite amusing. She's just doing what most predatory animals do as youngsters...play fight. 

Without seeing your puppies interact, its hard to say if its more than play fighting. Also your shnauzer may not like to play fight, so it may look like an attack from your GSD. I would keep them separated, and also take your GSD to the vet.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AC1I know it has to be dominace and jealously causing the 2 dogs to use the bathroom when they are around each other because they are fine alone. How do I fix this?


Pack dynamics are more complicated than this. 

Two puppies are really a handful, and I suggest that you get some help so that you can give your pups a good foundation. The worst thing is not knowing what you are doing with respect to dog behaviour, and then you raise a biter. Please find a good trainer to either evaluate your pups in the home, or in a class.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Puppies getting jealous and peeing on the floor??*



> Quote:
> The GS also viciously attacks the mini schnauzer anytime they are together. We can't get him to stop attacking her.


A 3 month old doesn't viciously attack anything. They play like maniacs and SOUND like it's 'real' fighting. But it's play.

Only if another dog is timid and fearful and a larger puppy is doing this, the smaller dog may actually be scared to death. Puppies can be CRAZY, but that doesn't mean it's aggression. Puppy teeth are sharp sharp sharp and can hurt EVEN IF THEY ARE PLAYING.

Puppies only know how to sleep, eat, and PLAY. So if they aren't sleeping or eating, that means they will be wanting to do the 3rd thing. And if it's not YOU that they are playing with or that is tiring them out (Hey, how about doing some of THIS (click here) or this (click here) with your puppy. I know I HAVE to do this about every other day with my new puppies or they drive me nuts around the house.



> Quote:I know it has to be dominace and jealously causing the 2 dogs to use the bathroom when they are around each other because they are fine alone. How do I fix this?


That's just 100% not true, so not sure who told you that. Puppies are completely different than adult dogs. And 2 pups that age, different size, and not being managed will do that NORMALLY. More likely it's a fearful and submissive thing which puppies do all the time, and if not controlled can cause major issues as they grow.

Crate them separately when can't be with them. Take them out of the house and EXERCISE them, really exercise them, at least every other day. Take them outside into the yard about every hour (or more?) so they can play/romp/pee outdoors.

If the GSD pup gets too rough (and that's normal) you need to step in and separate them CALMLY and QUIETLY so the poor teeny overwhelmed Schnauzer doesn't freak out. You can't YELL or CORRECT because that gives very confusing and mixed signals. You know YOU are yelling for one reason, but a puppy will no way be able to specifically figure out what the problem is (playing is bad? the Schnauzer is bad? Outside is bad? Inside is bad? Biting is bad? Growling is Bad? Running is bad? Wrestling is bad? Humans are crazy and unreliable/undependable and can suddenly go crazy for no reason?

BTW, getting 2 puppies for anyone can be absolutely overwhelming. Pretty much all responsible breeders won't even sell 2 puppies at the same time, or sell a puppy to someone with a puppy because they know it's so hard. I only raise ONE puppy at a time and can be overwhelmed, so you really aren't going crazy. It is much harder.

Here are some sites with info on having 2 pups at the same time:

http://www.uvhs.org/behavioral_docs/double_trouble.pdf

http://leerburg.com/2dogs.htm

I'm going to see if this can be moved to the proper section in puppies......


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Puppies getting jealous and peeing on the floor??*



> Originally Posted By: AC1I have 2 dogs, a 3month old GS and a 6 month old miniature schnauzer.


Why









As Michelle said, this same exact question has been posted before. Did you follow up on the advice you got there?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Puppies getting jealous and peeing on the floor??*

This is the 'did I get a bad breed' poster 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1208193


----------

